

Show HN: I love sushi, you like sushi then why don't we eat together - pacifi30
http://suppermate.com/

======
pacifi30
Why ? I love sushi, you like sushi then why dont we eat together and share
some laughs :)

I built this product wherein I can show interest in a place and if someone
else also likes the same place, he can either eat out with me or he can show
his own interest and wait for some one to contact him. Currently it has the
Seattle Restaurants but I ll expand it to other cities.

Some features: 1\. I have implemented a small feature where anyone who is
interested to eat with me can also see if we have some mutual friends in
facebook so that they can be invited as well. 2\. I have intentionally delayed
the sign up process so that people can first see the listed restaurants/folks
interested and then can decide on if they want to eat out at a place or not.
3\. It gives the best dishes to try at the restaurant.

I showed this to my friends/work colleagues and they were excited about this,
also till now 20 people have eaten out using my app :) I know its small but it
feels good.

Do you guys like it? Also it will be awesome if you guys can give me some
advice as this is my first ever product I launched. 1\. How do I engage users
on my app? I was thinking of placing some kind of notifications on the app
because notifications kind of make folks come again and again to the app.
Sounds reasonable?

2\. Till now I am the one who is manually putting up the restaurants in my app
because I want to put up the best dishes to eat out and till yet I haven't
found any API that can give me that information.

3\. I was thinking of monetizing by having restaurants pay if they want to get
featured on the app, are there any other ways to monetize as well.

